# Cheap option for connecting mic to usb card?



## bezlar (Feb 2, 2010)

New to all of this. I thought I had everything I need to make this all work with my computer but did not know the mic would need power to work. I bought the behringer uca202 and a Dayton mic. Is there any way to power the mic with this setup? If not I will buy the tascam 122 if that is a good choice?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, the UCA won't work. It has no mic pre amp or phantom power. The Tascam is a good option, but Google some reviews to make sure it will "play nice" with your operating system. With the US-122L you won't need the UCA -202- perhaps you can return it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I think what Wayne means is that the UCA won't work *by itself*


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah - sorry 'bout that! A separate mic pre amp like the Behringer 502 is needed, or a sound card with a built-in pre amp. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bezlar (Feb 2, 2010)

Bought the tascam 144 from guitar center. It is a very nice unit. Went to play with it this morning but need one coupler to make the sound card file loop through work, so will run to the shack when it opens and get back to it later.


----------

